# The IVE Word Game



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Word that end or have IVE ending or in the word. I will go first. 

1) Live


----------



## sunshower (Oct 28, 2019)

Bee Hive


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Receptive


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Elective


----------



## Gammyx4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Endive


----------



## Gammyx4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Endive


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Inquisitive


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dive


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Selective


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Strive


----------



## soozieq (Aug 14, 2013)

Five


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

I’ve ????


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Revive


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Adjective


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

Chives


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

behive


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Beehive

Very weird
As soon as I send my word

Someone is having the same thought then
Too ????


----------



## chava123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Progressive


----------



## chava123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Progressive


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

survive


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

survive


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Alive


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Collective


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

survive


----------



## E vie (Oct 31, 2019)

Survive
Enlive
Beehive
Contrive
Derive
Strive
Arrive


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

River


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Revive


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

revive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Liver


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

missive


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Endive


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

massive


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

Jive


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Suggestive


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Save


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I've got a feeling


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Why’ive?


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Give


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Aggressive


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot to look at the word. No i there in save


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Possessive


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

impassive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiver


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Passive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sliver


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Forgive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Diver


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Diverse


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Drive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Drivel


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Progressive.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Survive


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Revive


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wives


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

positive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Furtive


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

drive


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Thrives


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

circumscriptive


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sensitive.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Inclusive


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Convive


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lively


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Strive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Relative


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

five


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

dive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Quiver


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Waiver


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Active


----------



## dotvt73 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quivet--expensive!!!!


----------



## MarionKnits (Feb 13, 2018)

figurative


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

dotvt73 said:


> Quivet--expensive!!!!


Qiviut?


----------



## dotvt73 (Nov 30, 2012)

farrieremily said:


> Qiviut?


OOPs! Sorry! I will stick with expensive!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

positive


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Endive


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Expansive


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jive


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Creative


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Captive


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

sandj said:


> Dive


Definitely Dive I am headed to the Y to swim.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sensative


----------



## Lawalkden (Dec 4, 2014)

Directive


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

objective


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Survive


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Hives


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, this is similar to a question on “Pointless”. Sorry, but there are several answers which would get 100 points. The question said words ending ‘…ive’ so no add ons with an s or r. ????. (Miss Bossyboots here!)


----------



## Ruchel (Dec 2, 2012)

Liver-Ruchel


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

initiative


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

Perceptive, perspective


----------



## Kathybem (May 13, 2017)

skydive


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

primative


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Olive


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lively


----------

